# FS: Blue Dolphin Breeding Group + Peacocks etc [VIDEO ADDED]



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Been busy with work/life and I have to downsize 
Selling everything in my tank (then selling the tank setup itself later)
Link for Tank Sale: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...27/fs-125-gallon-full-setup-oak-finish-25361/

I have the following for sale:
*
Fish:* Blue Dolphin (1.5yrs old) breeding group.*[SOLD]*
*Quantity:* Around 8
*Size:* 4" to 7"
*Price:* $15 to $25 each depending on size. Prefer to sell them all together (*will give a very good deal if all go together*)
*Minimum Tank Size:* 75 Gallons
*Preferred Tank Size:* 90+ Gallons

*Fish:* Red Empress
*Quantity:* 1 
*Size:* 5.5"
*Price:* $30 obo (prime specimen, show quality)

*Fish:* Tanzania Cichlid [Protomelas sp. "spilonotus tanzania"] - comes with a FREE female
*Quantity:* 1 
*Size:* 7"
*Price:* $40 obo (prime specimen, show quality)

*Fish:* Electric Yellow Labs * [SOLD]*
*Quantity:* 1 adult (with 3 babies 2" free) 
*Size:* 4"
*Price:* $20 obo

*Fish:* Upside Down Catfish [Synodontis eupterus ]
*Quantity:* 1 adult 
*Size:* 7"
*Price:* $20 obo

_I will also be selling Limestone and Aragonite Sand if required_

*Please PM me if interested.
Pickup Only
*


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Yellow Labs on hold
Red Empress on hold


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Red Empress available again.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

bump. still available

sorry, I dont have time to take pics :'(


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

since I got lots of requests for pictures and videos, I took a quick video from my phone and uploaded it here.
Its not the usual great quality video, but it should be ok for this scenario 

P.S. The yellow labs are on hold for a friend, they are not for sale.


----------



## adanac50 (Apr 26, 2010)

What is that fish at the 0:18 mark? (orange body,blue face)

Thanks,


----------



## rbizzle (Feb 24, 2012)

If anyones interested in just a few of things here im willing to split with you pm me asap. We can get a good group deal.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

adanac50 said:


> What is that fish at the 0:18 mark? (orange body,blue face)
> 
> Thanks,


Red Empress


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

All Blue Dolphins on hold


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Red Empress, Tanzania, Featherfin available.
Rest are sold.

Not in a hurry to sell the rest, but still up for sale for anyone interested.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

thank you for the Rock work. i grabbed a bit for Claudia as well. however, she will have to come to my house to get it. nice meeting your family. everyone is settling in nicely. great healthy fish for sale here.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the bump.


onefishtwofish said:


> thank you for the Rock work. i grabbed a bit for Claudia as well. however, she will have to come to my house to get it. nice meeting your family. everyone is settling in nicely. great healthy fish for sale here.


They are still available for anyone interested.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish the Tanzania was smaller


----------

